# odd weather



## orchid527 (Apr 21, 2021)

I have been mowing regularly for the last month and yesterday it needed it again. Couldn't get started until later in the day, so I was rushing to get it cut before it started snowing. Mike


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2021)

More or less the same thing here...no snow, but frost/freeze and panic to cover all
the veggie garden and peony bed. It's COLD tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2021)

Meanwhile, on this end of the world we have a major typhoon:





__





Typhoon Surigae Tracker | Weather Underground


Weather Underground provides tracking maps, 5-day forecasts, computer models, satellite imagery and detailed storm statistics for tracking and forecasting Typhoon Surigae Tracker.



www.wunderground.com





No worries up my way (I think!), but odd to have had such a strong storm this early, and it just keeps going and going...


----------



## Ray (Apr 22, 2021)

43°F here this morning. Good thing my collection is small and on wheeled carts, so easy to bring back in after a week outdoors.


----------

